# Alum Creek



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone been fishing Alum and have they had any luck wanting to try this weekend 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was pretty much locked up i was told as of yesterday.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks slim was hoping to fish there this weekend mite have to go down to deer creek 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

spillway was open tonight, fished for an hour and a half, snagged 2 carp, caught 1 13" eye on a swim


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was that last night? Water level back up some Strat? Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

yea slim, it was probably 18-24" below the sidewalk where the tips of rocks were sticking out.. still a lil raging below the bridge though


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ready for the weekend and fishing somewhere 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Stratos, were you there about 4pm? I was out looking for coyotes and stopped by to check the water.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went by Alum today alunch. The whole lake is still ice covered, except below the dam. Watched two guys fishing below the dam but didn't see any fish caught in about 15 minutes. Water level looked good below the dam.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

ski said:


> Stratos, were you there about 4pm? I was out looking for coyotes and stopped by to check the water.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No i fished 9pm/11 or so


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

A flock of seemed to be working a small open pocket in the south pool at bout 5pm. No open water close to shore that I could see. Spillway is open but moving slower than yesterday...did yield one ski today...nothing yesterday...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone been fishing Alum today and have any luck 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if theres any open water above the dam


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just there last night and it was all ice covered. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm heading out here in a minute to fish below the dam. If you would like to join me you are more than welcome.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I decided to ice fish at Cheshire ramp if anyone wants to join me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

There is skim ice below the dam. 2' below the side walk and very little side pipe flow!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

SlabSlayR said:


> I decided to ice fish at Cheshire ramp if anyone wants to join me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How thick is the ice???? And are you having any luck???? I might come up that way.....


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> How thick is the ice???? And are you having any luck???? I might come up that way.....


Ice is about 2" thick at best. I drilled a few holes off of the Cheshire ramp docks and caught 2 small gill's. you can't get out on the ice way too thin in most areas. PM me your number Clayton and I will call you if I go back out tomorrow morning.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Never got to lake hit Alum spillway this evening and had a great time. Well was catching some Eyes on 2.75 lime Big Joshy Swims and then at dark 2.75 Glow perch was working. Had 6 fish to the shore with one nice 20" fattie that thumped the Lime red swim it was enhaled. just before fore dark i lost a good girl she was over 6# easy, hook tore loose from down her throat before i could land her. Then the spot i was fishing got cut off from me by 3 guys who went on otherside and totally cut me off. Sad thing is they had no clue the fish were right at there feet. Oh well i tried awhile longer with them staying put and got no more fish. Neither did they. Then the water started turning to skim ice so headed home. Man it got cold fast but was awesome getting out and casting finally the ice jigging was getting old. Ready for real action it is close.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

In our defense, we were only there a short time. Only one guy was really casting. Other guy had a birds nest right off the bat and sat there picking it out and I just had a bobber w/nightcrawler in the water at my feet on that corner(i knew where they were  )  Yeah, sorry about that. We were running out of spots to fish with all the skim ice from there to the dam. We did catch a shad right there. I still say he snagged it in the lips, but it was hooked in the mouth lol. Shad still don't count even hooked in the mouth. Might try to go back tonight if its not too cold.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

I always knew that MassillonBuckeye guy was a pay laker! lol!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

TrackerGuy said:


> I always knew that MassillonBuckeye guy was a pay laker! lol!


you should try fishing with him..lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Scratching Tracker Guy off the list for the Erie charter this spring.. That didn't last long! 

I'd also like to add that I learned how to "combat fish" from 93stratos himself... Fairfield beach seems about half the size of that part of the spillway  5 or 6 guys all casting out into the middle of a channel. I had never seen anything like it lol


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Fairfield beach seems about half the size of that part of the spillway  5 or 6 guys all casting out into the middle of that channel.


WOW.........dont take this guy fishing with you, unless you want your spot posted all over the web......wtf?????


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> WOW.........dont take this guy fishing with you, unless you want your spot posted all over the web......wtf?????


Because Fairfield beach is some big secret??? I heard once that the walleye run in the maumee too!! C'mon man.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Because Fairfield beach is some big secret??? I heard once that the walleye run in the maumee too!! C'mon man.


yea..that place really is not a " secret honey hole"..for real..Im from Dayton and know about THAT spot!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FFB has fish? I never go anywhere else when I go to Buckeye. Most of the time I catch zip. There are no fish at FFB. That post was just a ploy to get people out of North Bank. That is where ALL the fish are. Just so you know....All the fish at North Bank come from Indian Lake. (Via Fishslim)


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

So you all know there are Saugeyes at Alum,Hoover,Scioto,Indian,Pleasant hill and many other Central Ohio lakes EXCEPT BUCKEYE loaded with smelly carp snd swipers or errrrrr i mean Wipers. And if you prefer a more challenging sport the art of snagging can be found at Deer creek at least that is what i heard and read on here. There all should be happy now. Back to fishing and be safe out there.


----------



## kdubb (Feb 12, 2013)

Did del,alum,and hoover and had no luck Saturday,gonna try Tomm with some new tricks,hope ice is commingle off!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

How is Alum looking now? Bout ready to get the boat back out! Need to start prefishing for he OGF tourney lol!


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

your late, big fish on and i have been prefishing alum already !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

davefishfrey said:


> your late, big fish on and i have been prefishing alum already !


Haha that's the spirit!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I fished for a couple of hour's at the Marina cought one small bluegill a few other guys were fishing and not much being cought well maybe next time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kdubb (Feb 12, 2013)

I fished Howard road ,36/37,and alum spill today with no luck and a sore arm....lake ice is almost gone but lake is pretty milky!seen guy land carp and almost had nice saug flipped at the wall @ spill and lost it,doing river scene Tomm!

posted ]Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody fish alum today I'm thinking about trying it tomorrow after work probably go to the Marina again 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'll be there this weekend so please post results. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ill post how I do good or bad 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I fished the spillway tonight for a few hours. Only another lost husky to a muskie to show for it. Wanted to try above but the lake is locked up.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone been fishing alum this week and has anything been biting 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

